# Help with Pidexx and Winspeed on Vista



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

So the club decided to get a laptop just for all this junk, so that I wouldn't have to use mine. Only problem is, this new comp. is a stupid Vista  I've tried downloading and opening it all but you can't get past the database screen in Winspeed (came to that problem on mine too but it was too long ago to remember what I did to fix it), and with Pidexx, we finally got everything to work right but the tabs at the top of the screen, like 'Members', 'Evaluate', etc. do not show up. No problem for me but you know how the old guys are  LOL.

Can anyone help? Already tried running all that junk on AU's site that is supposed to fix error # this and # that. Nothing's working!


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, think linux. Is that possible? I don't know your program requirements, but even though Bill Gates owns the government and the world is going to be a windows product, I went to Linux and my stuff works and no viruses, no expensive fixes, etc,etc. OOOps, I'm outside of the box again, excuse me


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> So the club decided to get a laptop just for all this junk, so that I wouldn't have to use mine. Only problem is, this new comp. is a stupid Vista  I've tried downloading and opening it all but you can't get past the database screen in Winspeed (came to that problem on mine too but it was too long ago to remember what I did to fix it), and with Pidexx, we finally got everything to work right but the tabs at the top of the screen, like 'Members', 'Evaluate', etc. do not show up. No problem for me but you know how the old guys are  LOL.
> 
> Can anyone help? Already tried running all that junk on AU's site that is supposed to fix error # this and # that. Nothing's working!




several months ago, i was able to install pidexx on vista to another club here in san diego and everything is running fine after i did the fix suggested from AU site. try uninstalling pidexx from the control panel then reinstalling it again. and make sure the AU fix is still applied. maybe that should do it.



kalapati
San Diego
http://bluebarloft.from-ca.com:81/Jview.htm


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

MicroSoft dumped Vista, why don't you dump it too? Downgrade to Win XP.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> So the club decided to get a laptop just for all this junk, so that I wouldn't have to use mine. Only problem is, this new comp. is a stupid Vista  I've tried downloading and opening it all but you can't get past the database screen in Winspeed (came to that problem on mine too but it was too long ago to remember what I did to fix it), and with Pidexx, we finally got everything to work right but the tabs at the top of the screen, like 'Members', 'Evaluate', etc. do not show up. No problem for me but you know how the old guys are  LOL.
> 
> Can anyone help? Already tried running all that junk on AU's site that is supposed to fix error # this and # that. Nothing's working!



GOOD LUCK with vista. That is the reason I have not bought a new laptop yet. Please let us know the fix when found.

My combine uses a lap top (NEC ultralite/versa) running windows 3.1 and the race program for race reports is running in DOS.  The experation date for the non working batteries is 10-01-94. NOW that is old. Time for an upgrade " But you know how the old guys are" . The dos. program can't even run on newer windows. (so I been told)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well if it were me getting the computer, I would not have gotten anything but XP, like my computer is. We've tried re-installing all the components again and nothing's working


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Becky look here for Winspeed help with vista
http://winspeed.pigeon.org/vista.php?do=init
look here for pidexx help with vista
http://www.benzing.cc/benzing_en/Support/Software/BENZING-Club


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I tried to upgrade to Vista Ultimate a year ago. Didn't work, so I went back to XP Pro. Becky, your club maybe able to install 7 for free now, and will not have to pay until March. All of the previews regarding 7 are excellent.


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey Becky, Vista is a 64 bit operating system and most likely the Windspeed applicaiton is 32 bit, so you will need to download the 64 bit version. I checked http://winspeed.pigeon.org/vista.php?do=init it looks like they have a fix so some sort

If your labtop is new, it will have a 64bit processor, your best bet is to go to Windows 7, like someone esle suggested if you are not happy with Vista. Dont go back to XP as the drivers for XP are 32 bit. That will be a major headache.


----------

